# Chicago Sartorial Holiday Hotel Lobby Bar Crawl



## LD111134 (Dec 21, 2007)

Please join "Francisco d'Anconia"/Josh, "gman-17"/Gerard and me for a crawl of downtown Chicago hotel lobby bars on *Saturday, December 12th* from 1:00 p.m. until who-knows-when.

We are going to start at the historic *Palmer House Hilton *in the Loop (17 East Monroe Street - at South State Street) and end up at the _grande dame_ *Drake Hotel *(140 East Walton Street - at North Michigan Avenue), with stops at the *Hard Rock Hotel*, the *InterContinental*, the *Ritz-Carlton *and the* Four Seasons*. We may even push on to *Butch McGuire's *on Division Street with those left standing.

We'll arrange for car service to take groups of people home from our final spot. If you are interested in this service, please PM "Francisco d'Anconia" or me as to wwhere they live - this will enable us to price and reserve cars and provide a single price.

Otherwise, drinks at each stop will be simply pay-as-you-go.
We'll Twitter our status so latecomers can join the crawl.

Here's the lobby of the Palmer House at Christmas:









Please PM "Franscisco d'Anconia", "gman-17" or me if you plan on joining us, or simply respond to this thread.

We look forward to sharing some holiday cheer!


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

This sounds great!!! You Chicago folks really know how to party!


----------



## Francisco D'Anconia (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm in for the pub crawl. Drinks at the W on Adams Friday was excellent too.


----------



## LD111134 (Dec 21, 2007)

That was fun, FdA!


----------



## jsq (Jun 25, 2007)

sounds like fun, my wife and i will attend.
regards,
jsq


----------



## LD111134 (Dec 21, 2007)

*We are going to be determining the itinerary of the hotel lobby crawl this week...*

Hello,

Please indicate whether you will be joining us for the holiday hotel lobby bar crawl on *Saturday, December 12th*, either by posting to this thread or by sending me a private message. I'd like to get a handle on the headcount.

We will be starting at 1:00 p.m. at the Palmer House Hilton on State Street in the Loop and probably ending at the Drake Hotel at the end of North Michigan Avenue, with 3 - 4 stops in between.

You can join or leave the crawl at any time while it's in progress (we'll be twittering/e-mailing our location to anyone who's interested - PM me for information about Twitter/e-mail).

Cheers,
Lou (ld111134)


----------



## LD111134 (Dec 21, 2007)

*Itinerary for Chicago Sartorialist Holiday Hotel Lobby Bar Crawl on Saturday, December 12th*

We are going to commence the crawl on *Saturday, December 12th* at *1:00 p.m.*.

We will initially rendezvous at the lobby bar of *The Palmer House Hilton*, 17 East Monroe Street.















*Trump International Hotel and Tower*, 401 North Wabash Avenue.








*The Peninsula*, 108 East Superior Street.








*Park Hyatt Hotel*, 800 North Michigan Avenue (the bar adjacent to the restaurant NoMi)








*The Ritz-Carlton*, 160 East Pearson Street.








*The Drake Hotel*, 140 East Walton Place.









We'll spend between one hour and ninety minutes at each hotel's bar. You can join/leave the crawl while it's in progress, so don't feel obligated to participate in the whole thing. We will be Tweeting our current location during the crawl, and you can also contact me by e-mail and text with queries about our location (please PM me for contact information).

If we're still hanging in there at the end, we'll make our way to the legendary *Butch McGuire's Saloon *at 20 West Divison Street, which is all decked-out for the holidays. https://www.butchmcguires.com/

*Please join us for this holdiday event with your fellow Chicago sartorialists!*


----------



## pkprd869 (Jul 7, 2009)

Alas, I can't make it. Working midnights. Have fun though y'all.


----------



## Srynerson (Aug 26, 2005)

LD111134 said:


> We will initially rendezvous at the lobby bar of *The Palmer House Hilton*, 17 East Monroe Street.


Sorry, I can't help myself --

_HAROLD HILL: Excuse me, where would I find a good hotel?_

_STOREKEEPER: Try the Palmer House in Chicago._


----------



## jsq (Jun 25, 2007)

1 o'clock tomorrow, saturday the 12th at the palmer house bar.

still sounds great and the weather looks to be cooperating a bit better then it did earlier in the week.

my wife and i are looking forward to meeting everyone. we have a lot to learn and figure this group has a lot of info on clothes and style to share.

thanks again and regards,

jsq


----------



## Francisco D'Anconia (Apr 18, 2007)

*Follow The Pub Crawl On Twitter*

For those of you joining us later tomorrow, follow-us on Twitter. I'll update where we are so it's easy to find us. Follow here:

www.twitter.com/joshuaglazov

For tho9se who can't attend but are interested in what we're doing, I'll Tweet updates on that too.

Happy Holidays​


----------



## jsq (Jun 25, 2007)

well, my wife and i went on the pub crawl today and it was great. the attendees were really nice people and they all have excellent knowledge in one or more sartorial area AND they were all willing to share and help those of us without much background in their favorite area.

in the recent past, due to time contstraints, my few ventures into clothes resulted in "buying the label", which sometimes led me to overpay. if i had understood the products i could have bought similiar quality for less money. the crew at todays pub crawl helped me understand this and were great at sharing ideas. a real good time.

anyone in the chicago area would find the future events well worth attending.

all the best,
jsq


----------



## LD111134 (Dec 21, 2007)

*Photos from the Holiday Hotel Lobby Crawl*

A great time was had by all yesterday - quite a marathon from 1:00 p.m. until 9:00 p.m. +, starting at the Palmer House Hilton, then hitting Rebar at the Trump, the Peninsula, the Ritzp-Carlton and finally the Drake. We were graced by Kim from Allen Edmonds' Michigan Avenue store.

Here are the photos: https://s272.photobucket.com/albums/jj199/ld111134/Holiday%20Hotel%20Lobby%20Bar%20Crawl/

As if this wasn't enough, after the crawl I met up with the "better half" and went to a Christmas party up in Lincoln Square until 1:30 a.m.


----------



## pkprd869 (Jul 7, 2009)

Glad y'all had fun. I hope none of y'all ate any food at the Drake. I used to deliver ice sculptures there, and the kitchen is one of the filthiest I've ever seen.


----------



## aspectator (Aug 27, 2008)

It was a lot of fun, Lou. Looking forward to the next one.


----------



## LD111134 (Dec 21, 2007)

pkprd869 said:


> Glad y'all had fun. I hope none of y'all ate any food at the Drake. I used to deliver ice sculptures there, and the kitchen is one of the filthiest I've ever seen.


Thanks for the heads-up, Jake! No, we didn't eat anything at the Drake. I wonder if it's gotten better since they rolled-out Drake Brothers Steakhouse a while back?


----------



## ctt (Dec 24, 2008)

I was hoping to catch up with you guys, but school work kept me locked down. Hopefully I can make the next gathering.


----------



## stcolumba (Oct 10, 2006)

LD111134 said:


> A great time was had by all yesterday - quite a marathon from 1:00 p.m. until 9:00 p.m. +, starting at the Palmer House Hilton, then hitting Rebar at the Trump, the Peninsula, the Ritzp-Carlton and finally the Drake. We were graced by Kim from Allen Edmonds' Michigan Avenue store.
> 
> Here are the photos: https://s272.photobucket.com/albums/jj199/ld111134/Holiday Hotel Lobby Bar Crawl/
> 
> As if this wasn't enough, after the crawl I met up with the "better half" and went to a Christmas party up in Lincoln Square until 1:30 a.m.


It looks as if you all had a great time. Nice pictures.


----------



## Scotch&Cigars (Dec 27, 2009)

Alas, I saw this too late. I too, hope to be able to join you on the next outing.


----------

